# AirTran Launches XM Service



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

AirTran Airways and XM on Wednesday marked the official roll out of the satellite radio service on AirTran flights.

To celebrate the occasion, more than 20 of AirTran Airways' Boeing 717s will feature a colorful rendering of pop singer Elton John, who has helped promote XM service and its MyFi portable radio product.

AirTran has three planes with XM Satellite Radio service and plans to have XM installed on 20 planes by the end of February. Installation on the remainder of AirTran Airways' fleet will continue through summer 2005, the airline said.

In addition to AirTran, XM has partnered with JetBlue to deliver in-flight entertainment services.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Pretty cool; I know who to try and fly with from now on. All depends on corporate in San Jose who books the tix.... cheap, cheap, cheap, cheap...
Dave


----------

